# Browns



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife and I went for a color your Sunday afternoon. We wound up in Rose City so we stopped at the city park to stretch out the legs. Walked down to the crick and I was surprised to see lots of trout spawning. That sure got the blood pressure up, too bad season is closed. I spent an hour just sitting and watching them doing their thing.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Time well spent. What a great way to spend an hour on a sunny fall day.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I stumbled upon a few Brookies spawning in the tiniest trickle of a spring seep crik running out of our cedar swamp yesterday. I had to do a double take just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.This was in an area where those fish were relics of the last ice age. The Brookies were the White-bellied variety that I believe to be an example of the native-strain of Brook trout of Northern Michigan.

I ended up taking a video of them. I'll try and add a picture if I have any decent footage to share.


----------

